# my art :D(picture overload xD)



## RedTree

wow there really good


----------



## Pony10girl

thanks


----------



## Phantomstallion

Awsome. I love your cartoony style on some of them. Do you colour them on the PC?


----------



## Pony10girl

hehe thanks yh i do


----------



## PintoTess

I love the sstyle of them!!


----------



## Pony10girl

thaks


----------



## ladybugsgirl

love them these are great...


----------



## Pony10girl

thanks


----------



## Shiavo

Pony10girl said:


>


I am in love with this picture. It had me squeeing like a little girl. So adorable.

And, also - just saying, saving my golden apple now for the chance that that pirate horse picture makes it as a coat!!! Woot!

You have gorgeous art


----------



## Phantomstallion

Golden Apple? On Howrse or something?


----------



## Pony10girl

yh aww thanks iv got quite a few people saying there going to use it i already have one in that style if you wana look my names same on here


----------



## lildonkey8

gee thats awesome!


----------



## 101horse101

Those are cute =]


----------



## Pony10girl

thanks


----------



## burdock87

I am in love with your pirate winged horse guy. It is AWESOME! ^.^


----------



## PintoTess

Any more?


----------



## Pony10girl

this is im working on at the moment


----------



## JamieLeighx

Wow those are awesome!


----------



## lildonkey8

I love that oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pony10girl

hehe thanks  its taken for ever to do im also makeing avatars here are some egnore the names and please dont use


----------



## lildonkey8

Are u doin those avies for anyone?


----------



## chanda95

Great job! I really enjoyed looking at these!


----------



## PintoTess

Those avies are great!


----------



## Pony10girl

no but if you want i could make one


----------



## lildonkey8

Will you make me one?







Can you do that, but with Tanoka in there? 
There are pics of her in my barn, if you can't do that, can you just do a Noka picture?


----------



## Pony10girl

yh il try


----------



## Pony10girl

here you go


----------



## Phantomstallion

Pony10girl said:


> this is im working on at the moment


Beautiful.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Do you do dogs for avies?


----------



## Pony10girl

thanks 
im not sure but i could give it a go


----------



## Pony10girl

done


----------



## Phantomstallion

Amazing.


----------



## Pony10girl

new wip


----------



## omgpink

Those look really good! Do you have deviantart? Sorry if you've already answered this


----------



## Pony10girl

yes i have but i hardly use it i might start going on it agian my names the same as here pony10girl


----------



## Pony10girl




----------



## Phantomstallion

I love apploosa horses! (Spelling?)


----------



## Pony10girl

thanks im not too happy with it :/


----------



## Phantomstallion

Why Not?


----------



## lildonkey8

How do you do these and what program do you use?


----------



## Pony10girl

erm alot of practise realy and i use photoshop cs5


----------



## Pony10girl




----------



## Pony10girl




----------



## Pony10girl

the lines i scribbled


----------



## atreyu917

I'm loving that Arabian with th red background. Ive started painting horses recently, but I love stuff done on the computer.

As for original post, I absolutely love love love the cartoon horses. Absolutely adorable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pony10girl

hehe thanks and good luck have you uploaded any of your art to here yet?


----------



## atreyu917

I actually haven't even made a thread post yet! haha. I just joined about a week or so ago. But maybe I will make one with my art


----------



## Pony10girl

yh you should i cant wait to see them 
latest feel free to colour


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

/\ that one is amazing!

You're very talented


----------



## atreyu917

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/just-some-doodles-some-acrylic-paintings-88612/ 

I love the new one as well!


----------



## Gallop On

I LOVE your style!


----------



## Jessskater

These are amazing!


----------



## Pony10girl

thank you


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm excited for that one!


----------



## Pony10girl

iv figered how do animation


----------



## lildonkey8

Would it be to much to ask for one of them cute lil thangs? I don't wanna sound greeedy:lol:


----------



## Pony10girl

no sure what colour horsey you want and 2 colours for the background and thw writing colour il start it now


----------



## atreyu917

Omg the zebra one will be awesome!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Subscribing  Lovely work.


----------



## Pony10girl

thank you


----------



## Pony10girl




----------



## Horsey and Holistic

I wish I could draw like you!


----------



## Pony10girl

hehe practise makes perfect


----------



## lildonkey8

WOWZA! Neato!


----------



## Pony10girl




----------



## DustyDiamond

Those are great!


----------



## Pony10girl

thank you


----------



## caleybooth

Great work! Have you had any formal training with photoshop or are you self taught? You are so talented!


----------



## Pony10girl

im self taurght hehe thank you


----------



## Pony10girl

6 hours and 53 layers later heres what i got


----------



## Gallop On

This is awesome ^^^ What program do you use for the coloring? (you have probably been asked this already but... yeah )


----------



## Pony10girl

i use photoshop CS5 and a wacom bamboo


----------



## poundinghooves

I'm on Howrse so I'll vote for you if I see it in Creation Space. Nice pictures by the way!!


----------



## Gallop On

Pony10girl said:


> i use photoshop CS5 and a wacom bamboo


Ooh, I have both of those! I love those bamboo pens, their awesome!


----------



## PintoTess

WOW!!! Could you do me an avatar please? There are photos of Tess is my barn if you feel like it


----------



## Pony10girl

sure what kind would you like 
how i do my manes


----------



## PintoTess

Doesn't matter whatever you come up with


----------



## Pony10girl

im going to start focusingon my pin points if you would like to see what im up to please look at my deviant art acount EdithSparrow on deviantART


----------



## Pony10girl




----------



## Pony10girl

new one


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha thats really cool!


----------

